# nicht genügend Arbeitsspeicher...



## Gerch (12. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leutz,
erstmal sorry, wenn die Frage hier schon dagewesen ist, hab aber nichts gefunden.Habe folgendes Problem: Ich kann  keine neue Datei in Photoshop6 öffnen oder auch nur Vektordaten aus Freehand über die Zwischenablage in Photosh. einkopieren.Bringt mi4r folgende Fehlermeldung:konnte keine neue datei erstellen da nicht genügend arbeitsspeicher(RAM) bestehtd.Mmmh...wohl eher nich bei 750Mb.
Mein System:win2000,750mb ram, photoshop6.0.1...sooooo nun wäre ich euch echt dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!!!
mfg
der Gerch


----------



## Christoph (12. Dezember 2002)

hast schon mal bei bearbeite=>Voreinstellungen unter SPeicher geschaucht.

Versuch PS mal mehr Speicher zu geben.


----------



## Mythos007 (12. Dezember 2002)

hmm - wenn Du wirklich 750 mb ram haben solltest *g* 
dann würde ich dir gern einen 278,596 MB-Ram baustein
abkaufen *g*


----------



## Christoph (12. Dezember 2002)

rofl


----------



## Gerch (12. Dezember 2002)

@hochi...alles schon getan
@mythos007...natürlich kannste den 278,596 Riegel haben...wird dich aber eine Stange Geld kosten du Erbsenzähler)
hat vielleicht noch jemand ein"sinnvolle" Idee?
DAAANNKEEE!;-)


----------



## Christoph (12. Dezember 2002)

schonmal versucht laufenden Programme zu schließen?

Wie gross sind deine Bilder? (Pfade?)

sonst neuinstallieren versuchen.


----------



## Gerch (12. Dezember 2002)

wirklich...alles schon versucht.Wenn ich Pfade aus Freehand mit cut&paste in Photoshop einfüge, bringt er mir die obengenannte Fehler meldung...und dann geht gar nichts mehr(kann keine neuen Dokumente mehr öffnen).Neu installiert hab ich auch schon, nachdem er mir permanent diesen Fehler gebracht hat.Virtueller Speicher ist genügend zugewiesen...also langsam glaube ich liegt das entweder an windows oder er packt die Pfade aus Freehand nicht*achselzuck*bin wirklich ratlos!


----------



## Christoph (12. Dezember 2002)

fügst du die pfade als "pfade", Formebene oder Pixel ein?

ich weiss blöde frage....


----------



## Mythos007 (12. Dezember 2002)

hast du schon mal die einstellungen von photoshop resetet ?
wenn nicht - vielleicht hilf dies ja bei dir ... dazu musst
du einfach nur beim starten von photoshop strg+alt+shift
gedrückt halten ...


----------



## ::emanuel:: (12. Dezember 2002)

mal ne grundsätzliche frage:
hast du probleme mit dem ram nur bei photoshop oder auch bei anderen programmen?

lg
emanuel


----------



## Gerch (13. Dezember 2002)

Hi,
@hochi ...ich füge die Zwischenablage als Pixel ein(wenn er´s denn mal macht  )
@mythos007...werde ich mal probieren, aber was bewirkt das eigentlich genau? Werden die Preferenzen zurückgesetzt?
@emanuel ... nein, das RAM-Problem habe ich bloß bei Photoshop in Verbindung mit Freehands(9) Pfaden.Danach kann ich Freehand getrost schließen bekomme aber kein neues (Photoshop)Dokument mehr auf. Komischer Weise fügt er (bis jetzt) Illustrator-Pfade problemlos ein.


p.s.:hab dDeinen Tip mal ausprobiert mythos007...dat funktioniert leider auch nicht


----------



## Christoph (13. Dezember 2002)

ich glaub die frage ob du eine legale Version von PS hast erübrigt sich wahrscheinlich 

sonst hättest du ja bei Adobe anrufen können.

Vielleicht is es ja ein Software- Fehler


----------



## Gerch (13. Dezember 2002)

wat... ne das könnte ich mir nich leisten da ich kommerziell mit photoshop arbeite...würde der firma den kopf kosten...aber dein tipp adobe eine mail zu schicken ist ein guter...werde ich machen!

p.s.:danke für eure tipps, werde euch posten was dabei rausgekommen ist, wenns euch interessiert!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Dezember 2002)

Hast Du es mal per DRag'nDrop versucht? ( Objekte markieren und direkt ins PS ziehen)....


Hast Du mal als PSD exportiert ( Einstellungen beachten )?


----------



## ephiance (15. Dezember 2002)

format c:   
ne im ernst versuch mal mehr plattenspeicher zu schaffen daran lags bei mir auch.


----------



## flip (21. Dezember 2002)

jo das würde ich auch vorschlagen. da ich mein arbeitsvolumen (findest du unter vorsinstellungen/zusatzmodule&virtueller speicher)oder wie das auch immer heißt*g* auf c: habe, habe ich in etwas das gleiche problem auch immer dann wenn ich auf c: nix mehr frei habe.
verlege das doch mal auf nen andere teil deiner HD und es müßte wieder gehen.
flip


----------

